# husband on illness benefit and wife on jobseekers , entitlements please



## roisinmurphy (4 Jul 2012)

My husband is on illness benefit temporarly we hope and I am on jobseekers benefit could someone please tell me what we will be entitled to as our claims havnt been processed yet.thanks in advance.


----------



## Ann1 (4 Jul 2012)

I'd say it will depend on the amount and type of PRSI contributions you have both made to date. Here are two links to welfare.ie site...
http://www.welfare.ie/EN/Schemes/JobseekerSupports/JobseekersBenefit/Pages/jb.aspx
http://www.welfare.ie/EN/Schemes/IllnessDisabilityAndCaring/Pages/default.aspx


----------



## roisinmurphy (4 Jul 2012)

thanks for taking time to reply. My husband has  have never claimed before and has full stamps. I am claiming as I am out of work from may till sept.I know I will get 188 per week but I was wondering would he get some extra for the 2 kids?


----------



## Ann1 (4 Jul 2012)

This link gives the breakdown for claiming for a qualified child/children 
http://www.welfare.ie/EN/Publications/SW19/Pages/sw19_sect5.aspx


----------



## gipimann (4 Jul 2012)

If you are both claiming a benefit payment (based on PRSI rather than means-tested), then the maximum rate of payment for each of you is €188, plus half-rate increase (€14.90) for each of your children.

Benefit payments can be reduced if earnings for the qualifying year were below €300 pw (calculated as the gross earnings for the year divided by the number of contributions paid that year).  The qualifying year is currently 2010.


----------

